# YIPEE My boy took 1st. place in show



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

My male took 1st Place in the Singletail Male class in the IBC Golden State Betta Show this week end. Competition was high. Many entrants in all catagories.


----------



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow, he's a beauty! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks Cichlid.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

Beautiful fish!

Well deserved!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

actually thats my betta you stole him from me haha jk congratulations! I want an all black betta maybe with some small streaks of red or blue in it where can i get one?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Awesome! Make it your avatar!!!

Rev., who do you think has one? Or two? Or twenty??? :fun:


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Rev I had a Black one once and bred him three times trying to get more. Not a one in all three batches. A pure black one is very rare. But if you want to look at some beautiful fish look on aquabid. The Thais have some remarkable fish.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Ok funlad I changed it.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Thank you! It looks great!

On a side note, I was approached today by a teacher to help another teacher with her fish. She has a seven year old comet in a 55(???) gallon tank. The water is continuously turning green. Guess where I recommended she put it! If I can convince her to put it in a friend's pond where it belongs, I may be able to get rid of all of my FW, leaving me an empty tank for a secret project!!!

What would I do without you?


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

What a super win! We're going to have to weight your shoes now to keep you on the ground and get you a bigger hat size too!


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

LOL Yeah Chard you're right. I still can't believe it. There were 14 entrances in this class for Straightail Males in the NB class and he won over all of them. For the whole show there were 317 entrants, of course in all different classes.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

There should be a Betta-Off between the two of you. From what I can tell, you two have the largest amount and diversity of Bettas and Betta knowledge on the site. We should make a competition between the two of you with all of the different categories. We would all vote and would crown the "Beta Betta"! Are you two game?


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

I don't think that would be fair. I have over 500 adult males and could feasibly cover 2 or 3 colors in 10 or 12 different classes. I'm breeding to sell and eventually enter some in shows. I sell to fish stores so I have a variety of tail and color types. Where BW only breeds for show and has Halfmoons only.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh... There goes that Idea!


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Ha, funlad, shot down once again!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

We have enough contests, but I wouldn't mind seeing some more 'pretty betta' pics.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Take a look in my Album.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

*Pretty pictures*

I used to look through Betta pictures on Suporn Khumhom's Blue Betta site when I couldn't sleep at night. I'd drool for hours and then he got so much spam he had to close down. Then he opened another one and at that time I realized I had close to 400 pictures of my own on photobucket. It's over 550 now and if I'm up late I usually make it about halfway through the slideshow and wake up (drooling again) with my hand still on the mouse and go to bed. Here's a picture of one of my Man-O-War Doubletails, "Elvis"







His brothers "Fabio"







and Big "Gold'N'Redi"


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Here a few of mine too.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

thanx all, nice fish.


----------

